# Warlord Titan -Updated 8/13



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Seems as though GW will have rules for a Warlord titan in the new Apocalypse codex. Does anyone have the size/scale of that thing? 

I have an Armorcast Warhound titan. I want to scratch build a Warlord Titan to scale with the FW version of the Warhound. How tall is the FW Warhound in inches? How wide? Does it say on the FW site? How much larger do we expect the Warlord to be? 

I plan on documenting the build process and providing a "How to" article for those people who want a good looking Warlord titan without paying FW prices.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

It can be up to 10 inches depending on how you build the legs. I don't own one, so I'm assuming this is referring to a hunched pose or a straight one.

Just use math or something to rough guess the width. If i had to wing it, i'd say six inches from one arm to the other.

Looking forward to the article!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Omg that will be sweet.

Doit doit!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Cadian81st:
I was going to wing it but I do not want it to look out of proportion when GW/FW release resin Warlord titan models.

I want mine to look good. It will not look as good as teh FW models, but it will still look cool...at least I hope. I want to avoid mistakes of poor scale, flat undetailed armor plates and over detailed/uselessly detailed engine/tech parts. I want this to be a good representation of the epic model.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

from wikipedia



> They are approximately 50% larger than the ageing Reaver class, putting its height at around 45 meters.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

making it about 50" high.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wikipedia, Doh!! I should have checked there. I looked at some pics of Epic models. The Warlord is twice as tall and twice as wide as the Warhound model.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

OK wikpedia states teh Warhound is just over 10 Inches tall when built, which is true, I have one. It states that it is also 14 meters tall in reality. It then goes on to state the Reaver is just over twice as tall at 30 meters. And then goes on to state the Warlord is twice the height of a Reaver standing at 45 meters tall. Well if:

10 inches = 14 meters then 5=7. 45 divided by 5 = 9. 9 X 7 =63. The Warlord is 63 inches tall. That's just over 5 feet!!

Yikes. Hmmm...maybe I'll start with the Reaver titan.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> And then goes on to state the Warlord is twice the height of a Reaver standing at 45 meters tall.



*negative sounding buzzer noise*

if you read my post above, it's 50% times the height of a reaver. not 2x, but 1.5x.

this makes it, infact, 3 times the height of a warhound no?

30-40"


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I suck at math.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Doh! I should have divided 45 meters by 7 meters to get my Inches adjustment. So the sizes are:

Warhound - 10 inches/14 meters
Reaver - 21 inches/14 meters
Warlord - 32 inches/45 meters

Ok, it's not so bad now. That's easily doable.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

At least I'm getting my brain-farts out of the way early.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Well nicely we have a 40k scaled warlord titan at GW manc and i can defo see it getting plenty of action once the new rules are out.

oooo yeah!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Warlord titan at the GW manc world record tank battle (not to be confused with the GW chicago one where 90% of the tanks weren't painted (all ours where) or infact where built by staff).










And this is my view when i was "aiming" it....


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Warhound titan at the GW manc _ex_-world record tank battle


hope you don't mind a little edit there...  

on topic though, instead of doing math (which is bad for the brain), couldn't you just stick with the 10" that FW gives as an "official" scale height for a warhound?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep, but I'm making a Warlord. It has to be taller.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very cool pic, that would be one hell of a game, would probably last a few days though :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow dude thats quite a undertaking. Looking forward to seeing both the end result and the progression to get there.

One question for you Skcuzzle - how big was the battle?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

it should be noted that Skuzzle made a typo, that's a warlord titan, not a warhound.

plus, how tall is it? i reckon its overscaled for effect.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Typo corrected.

Cadian81st - you realise that the Chicago game hasn't been entered in the Guiness book of records, unlike the manchester and previous to that Paris game? Reason been is the criteria for the Paris game was fully painted models, thats now what the criteria is for the record (since they set the precedent) and unfotunatly as the Chicago video shows there are great swaths of un-painted models.

Torealis - the game was played in the hallway of the Arndale shopping centre. Took about 5 hours to play and even then we only called time as it was 6am and ppl had to go to sleep (yes we started at midnight for some crazy reason).


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Ahh, I didn't realize it was actually in any sort of record book, I just thought GW was keeping track of this sort of thing. *shrugs*


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, I have my specs:

Warlord titan:
Size – 32 Inches Tall/ ? wide

Break Down
Torso & arms = 16 inches (1/2)
-Top - 6 inches
-Head& Shoulders - 2 inches
-Torso – 4 inches
-Groin -4 inches

Legs = 16 inches (1/2)
-Hips- 2 inches
-Upper Leg – 4 inches
-Lower Leg - 8 inches
-Feet – 2 inches


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Christ man, 32 inches? That's almost three feet!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Have fun with that bloke!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I think I'll use 1" PVC as a skeleton to provide rigidity and movement. Over that I'll put the armor plates and other bits/peices to make it look correct.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, make a W.I.P.!


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

just to clear things up

the warhound titan is 14m high at rest, which is about twice the size of a 2 storey house. in - game it is 10.4 inches or 250mm tall

btw i know i have the imperial armour books

....sorry but i dont know the heigth of the other titans


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> Wow, make a W.I.P.!


Oh, don't worry. It will be. I want to see lots of people building their own "pathwinder14 pattern" Warlord titan.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd love to--eventually.

But im focusing my energies on building a blasted board!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> I'd love to--eventually.
> 
> But im focusing my energies on building a blasted board!


I know that feeling. It took me just under 6 months to finish my Cities of Death board.

It's all one step at a time...and slowly for me.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I diecided to build the many armor panels out of a foamcore/plastic card laminate. I'll use foam core for the armor plate/body substrate and cover it with an overlying layer of plastic card. The plastic card will allow for details, provide rigidity, and make it sturdy enough to hold up to the rigors of gaming and transportation.

Anyone know where I can get plastic card in bulk...cheap or free? I have a ton of foam core already. All I need is the plastic to cover it with.

Anyone have an epic scale Warlord they do not want? I need one for details and construction plans. Or if anyone has detailed pictures of one that would be good as well.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Never mind. I figured it out. I will be going to a signage company and asking for scrap plastic. I'll also go to a heating/cooling company ans ask for scrap pvc.

Remember, always try to find free materials before you decide to buy them.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> just to clear things up
> 
> the warhound titan is 14m high at rest, which is about twice the size of a 2 storey house. in - game it is 10.4 inches or 250mm tall
> 
> ...


we're talking about the Warlord Titan, not the warhound. read the first page for discussion on the height.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

From Wikipedia:

"The Warhound is the only Imperial Titan that has received an official model kit from Forge World in the Warhammer 40,000 scale. Available in several patterns, classes and choice of weapons, they stand over 10 inches tall when assembled, and are 14 meters tall in 'real life'. "

"The Reaver Titan is a medium-sized Titan and the smaller of the two Battle-class Titans."...."They stand just under twice the height of a Warhound - approximately 30 metres."

"Warlord Titans are the larger and more powerful class of Battle Titans, the other being the smaller Reaver." ... "They are approximately 50% larger than the ageing Reaver class, putting its height at around 45 meters. "

Well if 10 Inches = 14 meters for teh Warhound then 32.14 inches = 45 meters for the Warlord.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I finally got the PVC. I'll take pictures and post them in a new thread.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Can anyone hook me up with side, rear, and top images of a Warlord titan?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I started the WIP. It is in the On Going Projects Section.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You should make an Emperor class Titan! 110 meters!

-Dirge


----------

